# Where can I buy silver screen material?



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I need to buy approx 12" x 36" of silver material to extend my silver screens. Anyone know who will sell me some??

Thanks.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I've not seen external material for sale but if you mean internal, then Just Kampers sell it as a kit or it's available on Ebay in 1.6m wide by 1m lengths, item number 130591822280.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

try CAK tanks & accessories
http://www.caktanks.co.uk/


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I think your previous post where I replied got lost when Nuke switched servers.

I doubt that Silverscreens or Taylormade would be willing to sell offcuts, they certainly wouldn't to me.

You can get internal material quite easily in this country, its the external that is hard to come by.
Kantop Isomatten are the German suppliers to Vancomfort for some of their range, you can buy external material direct from the roll from them...

Go to page 24/30 in the following link...

http://www.kantop-isomatten.de/dokument/ProduktKatalog_englisch.pdf

Pete


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks Pete. Yes, the previous thread disappeared. Van Comfort have been helpful about making me new screens... I will ask them tomorrow if they coukd sell me some material as the others won't.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes i have tried to resurrect the previous thread(part of it anyway) although it has not had as much response as i thought

Paul.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I know folks who have used the silver ironing board covers. Apparently it works very well.

Can't remember who told me but if you do a search you may be able to find it.


----------



## Chalkie1 (Feb 7, 2010)

*SILVER SCREENS*

Hi that was a well timed question
I have been looking into getting hold of some of this material to make some external silver screens for my Hymer 660 as they are about £200 to buy.
This company www.motorhomecampercovers.co.uk said they were more than willing to sell all the materials and i think i can make them for about £80 so i'm going to have a go. They will send you samples. Silver material i think is £2.13 a foot off a 5 ft roll. So yes there's quite a mark up!
Hope that helps
Chalkie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

an99uk said:


> I know folks who have used the silver ironing board covers. Apparently it works very well.
> 
> Can't remember who told me but if you do a search you may be able to find it.


That could have been me, see <here<
It works reasonably well for thin strips but would be far too flimsy for anything larger IMO.

Pete


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

O Learys have it for 13.95 per 1m x 1.6m


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> O Learys have it for 13.95 per 1m x 1.6m


Thats internal material, alphadee is after external.

Pete


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks so much for all the replies... I can always rely on this site !  Have trawled though the internet for ages!

*Chalkie1*... The link you sent me looks perfect. I will order some samples and check them out. Will let you all know how I get on!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

To add extra insulation in very cold weather you can use ceiling expanded polystyrene that comes on the roll and put it under the silver screen.
Does not absorb water very light to carry and quite cheap to buy I have used the same piece with out it breaking up and can be rerolled and put back into a suitable plastic bag.

Andy


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Just a quick update for all those who took the trouble to reply...

The link that Chalkie1 sent me proved to be very helpful people who were more than happy to sell me some material, and have sent me some samples...
HOWEVER,
I have now decided that there was too much work involved in adapting the screens, so have ordered a new set from Van Comfort, thanks Peejay for the link.


----------

